# Portland v. Charlotte game thread



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Come on guys. Let's get this going.

Ha to start. Other than that, is it the shortest starting lineup in league history?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ha two TO already.

Interesting starting line up: Dixon, Blake, Ha, Smith, Zach


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

GAME ISN'T ON LEAGUEPASS!!!!

:curse:


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

get Juan outta there...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazers lead at the first time out . . . that's right, Blazers lead


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles is entering the game!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

props to Nate for overhauling the starting lineup again. I was just thinking this morning that Khryapa has had his burn and now it's time to see what Smith could do. 

how is Ha looking out there?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Martell needs to be put in the lineup for Dixon. Juan clearly has gone cold. 0-3 right now.

Ha 2 TO's already..


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Pardon me? Miles is in. Woooo my fantasy team might recover yet. How is he doing?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

What happened to Dixon's and Blake's shot? They were solid for quite a while, and now nothing. I agree about getting Martell in.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Reep said:


> What happened to Dixon's and Blake's shot? They were solid for quite a while, and now nothing. I agree about getting Martell in.


Of course, Dixon hits a 3 after I say that..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Good, Bassy is in for Juan.

Blazers up 19-13. Miles Steals the ball, assist to Ruben for the layup. Patterson looking good with 4 points and 3 rebounds.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 To, 1 stl. Shows energy to me . . . welcome back


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

After 1: Blazer 14 reb; Char 9. Great sign


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach looks like he is going for a big game, 6 points and 5 rebound already after the 1st and was taken out with about 2-3 min. to go. 

Bassy with the layup. Felton hits a half court shot. :no:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Felton on Sportscenter with a 49-footer.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Miles 1 reb, 1 ast, 1 To, 1 stl. Shows energy to me . . . welcome back


 Yeah, filling up the stat sheet in his first game back.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Reep said:


> Felton on Sportscenter with a 49-footer.


Atleast this game will get some media attention..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just our luck they hit a half court shot to end the quarter.

Ha has to play through his mistakes, he'll be ok.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, filling up the stat sheet in his first game back.


Yeah, but that is 24 rebounds and 24 assists when extrapolated out to 48 minutes. :clown:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Miles first points since the injury off a layup. 25-20 Blazers.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Atleast this game will get some media attention..


Actually, I bet it doesn't get shown. There is no TV coverage shown, so maybe no footage? Even if there was, ESPN won't save time for Portland v. Charlotte.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jack, from what I can see from Yahoo! Game Channel is cold. He seems to have been pretty cold these past few games after that hot streak of his.

Dunk by Miles. 4 points for him.

27-20 Blazers.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks to be a balanced attack by the Blazers, as Viktor dunks the ball. 29-20 Blazers. 

8 Blazers have made at least 1 bucket so far.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man am I glad I picked up Felton in my fantasy league he has been solid for me. Has 7 points so far on 2-3 shooting.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Interesting lineup: Khryapa at C, Rube at PF, Miles at SF, Telfair and Jack?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

That is what injuries will do. We are going to end up with a lot of crazy lineups without Theo or Joel available. I mean, just look at the starting lineup...haha...wait.. I meant... HA HA..


Prunetang


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think that's somewhat close to the lineup. Man it seems that Viktor is getting to the hoop real easy, 2 dunks by him so far. O-Foul on Jumaine Jones, 31-24 Blazers.

Zach comes in for Darius, shoots and misses a 8 footer.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Good D it seems by the Blazers, CHA just got a 8 sec. backcourt violation.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Good D it seems by the Blazers, CHA just got a 8 sec. backcourt violation. Jack continues his bad shooting. Misses another 20 footer, he is now 0-3.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmm...one of our few bright spots in the last 3 games, completely absent of PT tonight....Outlaw


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Viktor seems to do much better coming off the bench, hit a 20 footer. 3-3 6 points.

Zach feeds Ruben for a layup, Patterson with 6 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists.


35-24 Blazers.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

its really good to see miles is back from his surgery.....is it too soon???


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

MILES IS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yeah-yuh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes . . . baby Anthony has just been born. Kudos to Noelle and give Joel an assist on this one.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man, Viktor having a good game off the bench. 8 points, 4-4 shooting. Zach 8 points and 7 boards and 3 assists. Juan seems to be heating up as well, hit his last few jumpers. he has 10 points, on 3-7 shooting.

44-32 Blazers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Yes . . . baby Anthony has just been born. Kudos to Noelle and give Joel an assist on this one.


Haha, funny. 

And yes, congrats to Noelle and Joel.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Also, one key thing, Zach has 2 offensive boards and Patterson has 3, while Charlotte has 1 offensive rebound, which was by Lonnie Baxter. We seem to be rebounding much better this game, and look at the result. Blazers are up as Viktor hits 1 of 2 FTs'. 

Outlaw finally gets in. Misses a layup, gets his own rebound, Zach misses a tip in and he rebounds it himself, we are definitely crashing the boards much better.

Outlaw picks up his 3rd foul, I guess we won't be seeing him to blow-out time. Miles comes back in for him.

Blazers up 45-36.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Viktor with another made jumper, he has 11 and is now leading the team in points. Felton hits a 3 and Miles gets called for an offensive foul. 

Blazers lead is now 47-39. Webster still has not gotten any PT, as Alan Anderson misses a 3 but CHA gets a rare offensive rebound.

Man, Zach is doing horrible from the line tonight. Missed 2 earlier and just missed his 3rd. But hit his 4th. ZBo with now 9/8/3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now, the key to the whole game, how we start the third period.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Now, the key to the whole game, how we start the third period.


Yeah. Lead is at 7 with the score 48-41.

I hope Webster can get some PT tonight.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

What in the holy hell is going on with Nate. Why in God's name is Charles Smith seeing any PT. Miles, Outlaw, Khryapa, Monya, Patterson and Webster all deserve to start over that carreer minor leaguer. I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't even know why Charles Smith is a Blazer.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I hope Webster can get some PT tonight.



Webster has had his PT . . . I want to win this game


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazers look good coming out of the half. Zach scored and is passing the ball well. He has 11/8/4 and Dixon is hitting his shot. He's got 12 points and the Blazers are up 10, 55-45.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Webster has had his PT . . . I want to win this game


Why not put Webster in for Smith? Smith hit a three, and thats all he's done. Give Webster a chance, we are up 10 anyways. I'm not saying that's a huge lead, but I mean atleast give the guy some PT if your bringing him up from the NBDL.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ha with 4 rebs


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ha's doing pretty good on the board. Has 4 total. People are missing layups left and right for both teams. Blake just hit a 18 footer, Blazers lead is 57-47 as Ha gets an offensive foul.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why not put Webster in for Smith? Smith hit a three, and thats all he's done. Give Webster a chance, we are up 10 anyways. I'm not saying that's a huge lead, but I mean atleast give the guy some PT if your bringing him up from the NBDL.



I just don't trust Webster yet. I want him to develop and he needs PT, but I'm not sure he helps the team right now and I'm starving for a win.

Ouch . . . cats are making a mini-run. Good Timeout Nate.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not surprise Ha got called on that play. I can just picture what he did because he 'cleared out' in the last game I seen him in. Moving screen to say the least.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I just don't trust Webster yet. I want him to develop and he needs PT, but I'm not sure he helps the team right now and I'm starving for a win.
> 
> Ouch . . . cats are making a mini-run. Good Timeout Nate.


Yeah, Jumiane Jones hit a three, Blake missed a jumper and Ely dunked it. Lead is down to 5. 57-52.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone else think Blake is getting trigger happy with the 3 ball? He is 1-4 in this game, and is 2-6 overall.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh no . . . 1 point lead. Bring in Miles. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles and Viktor are in . . . 1 point lead


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles hits a 15 footer


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game's tied now at 59. Bernard Robinson misses a free throw, Jack rebounds and Robinson steals it. Man we are falling apart..I can feel it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles 8 pts but 4 TO . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Big three by Jack


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Viktor fouls, Robinson hits 1 FT, they have the lead 60-59. Miles comes down and scores, we get the lead back 61-60. Telfair in for Jack. Telfair grabs a rebound, Patterson misses, Viktor misses, Viktor rebounds, and misses. Brezec with the rebound and hits the J. They take the lead. Telfair assists on a Jack 3, we are up by 2. 64-62.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Miles 8 pts but 4 TO . . .


Recovery complete, he's back to where he was before his surgery. 

barfo


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

barfo said:


> Recovery complete, he's back to where he was before his surgery.
> 
> barfo



Come on now . . . Miles is a breath of fresh air . . . don't start coming down on him until he starts laughing on the bench during a blowout . . . oh never mind


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Bad pass by Felton, Viktor misses a shot, POR gets the reb. End of the 3rd.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Day One: 9' 13" 23 inches

Put a Blazer jersey on baby Tony


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Who the heck is Bernard Robinson?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles 5-7 in 13 mins . . . got love it right Barfo?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll say it . . . put Juan back in


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Technical Foul Shot missed by Carroll. Miles hits a 18 footer, Blazers up 66-62. Telfair assists a Patterson dunk. Felton lays it up. 70-66. Felton steals from Telfair after a bad pass by Jack and Miles fouls him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Caroll hits both FT's 70-68, Another assist for Telfair on a Jack 3. Blazers up 73-68. TO.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

God those offensive rebounds are keeping the cats in the game


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles is having a big impact on the game


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Miles rebounds, feeds Ruben for a dunk. Ruben has 11. Robinson makes a shot. Lead still 5, 75-70.

Miles has 10 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 fouls, 1 steal and 4 TO's in 17 minutes.

Knight hits both FT's after a Jack foul, Telfair with an assist and DMiles with another Jumper. 77-72 Blazers.

Knights hits the technical FT. Jack with the reb. and Telfair with the miss. Zach the rebound, he as 11/9/4.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles with a Dunk!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Bite me John Canzano!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Looking good for the Blazers


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Man, it's already getting hard to consider trading Miles to New York... It was before, I suppose, but I forgot how much he means to this team.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Telfair with a jumper after a Brezec miss. 79-73 Blazers, 4:47 left in the 4th. Telfair assists a Miles dunk. 81-73.

Portland has had 2 8 sec. backcourt violations this quarter..trap must be working? Knight hits 1 FT, and Brezec makes a shot. 81-76.

Ruben in for Viktor. ZBo hits a shot off a Miles assist. Jack steal from Felton, Fould on Knight. Blazer Time Out.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I know it's just Charlotte, but the Blazers sound like they are playing team ball and with energy . . .maybe that is always sounds when you're winning a game?????


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Six players in double figures


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's over baby!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Victory! How sweet it is!


----------



## bball_mvp88 (Aug 26, 2005)

GO BLAZERS GO

finally some light at the end of the tunnelll wit the returnn of dariuss miles


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ZBo gets 1 of 2 FT's. Charlotte misses shots, Miles with the rebound and Zach with the layup with the pass by Telfair.

Zach gets the and 1, Felton misses a layup, Miles with the reb. then the offensive foul. Blazers up 87-76. 

Zach has 17/9/4 on 7 of 17 shooting. 

Loose ball foul on Felton after the offensive rebound by Charlotte. Then Darius misses a layup.

Sadly, Zach is 3-7 from the line. Shooting foul on Telfair, Jumaine Jones hits the first and misses the second. 87-77 Blazers. Miles rebound, Zach with the layup. 

Layup by Robinson, Knight steals from Jack and lays it up. 89-81 Portland. Portland timeout.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Victory . . . without really having a center.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Bobcats might not be very good, but any win is a good win at this point.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach hits both FT's. 91-81 Blazers. Felton with the layup.

Final score 91-83. BLAZER WIN. :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Miles being interviewed lets out a curse . . . classic


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Darius talking about giving a spark to the team ... and he drops an s-bomb. :biggrin: 

Anyway, I'm glad he's back.

Outlaw aside, no Blazer really had a BAD game. Telfair was only 2-5 from the field, but he had 5 assists. Blake was only 2-6, but he also had 5 assists. So even if the guys weren't knocking down shots, it's good to see the Blazers making up for it in other areas.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Recovery complete, he's back to where he was before his surgery.
> 
> barfo


and he was getting called for offensive fouls too. I think you're right, he's 100% back now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ha should start for the rest of the season, he's a good luck charm


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Ha should start for the rest of the season, he's a good luck charm



Maybe we should just cut off his foot and have the players pet it before each game


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Miles had better be in the starting lineup for the next game instead of friggin' Charles Smith. It'll definitely be a bigger upgrade over what we've been running for the last few months.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Miles had better be in the starting lineup for the next game instead of friggin' Charles Smith. It'll definitely be a bigger upgrade over what we've been running for the last few months.



Smith only got 17 mins and Jack and Telfair got more mins than Dixon and Blake. But I don't think we are going to see Smith starting to many games.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Smith won't start another game now that Darius is ready.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Smith might start the next two games, just so Nate can rest Darius a little more. I think he'll use practice as a gauge for how Darius is feeling and go from there.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I heard Jay Allen read an email from Hap in the post game show.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah and who was it that called in asking about the rumor?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Good win! I missed the last part of the game but sounds like the Blazers did well. Any win for the Blazers is a good game of course, especially on the road.

Ok, is it to early to say playoffs?? heh.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Maybe we should just cut off his foot and have the players pet it before each game


I spit water on my keyboard, honestly. That was funny.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Miles being interviewed lets out a curse . . . classic


 I was listening, but I didn't catch what he said. Care to fill me/us in with an edited version?

No matter what he said, we just got our best player (that's right I said it) back at 75% and he made a difference tonight.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Tince said:


> No matter what he said, we just got our best player (that's right I said it) back at 75% and he made a difference tonight.


I agree. He's our best overall player.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Fork said:


> I agree. He's our best overall player.


 Kinda sad...but it's true.

Miles is the only player that can create shots for himself and his teammates. 

Trading him for Frye doesn't appeal to me as much as it does everyone. Frye and Randolph on the court at the same time would get dominate on defense. I'd do the trade as rumored only if they throw in an unprotected 1st round pick for this year (and that's not happening).


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What I liked the most was Telfair was in the whole 4th quarter and played well. I think we definitely need to try Bassy starting again. For the idk how many time I've said that now. Him and Blake are putting up the same stats, so if it doesn't make a huge difference, why not give the younger guy more experince?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> What I liked the most was Telfair was in the whole 4th quarter and played well. I think we definitely need to try Bassy starting again. For the idk how many time I've said that now. Him and Blake are putting up the same stats, so if it doesn't make a huge difference, why not give the younger guy more experince?


Agree with you 100%. Free Sebastian Telfair!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I don't even know why Charles Smith is a Blazer.


  why does everyone hate poor charles smith? with the exception of last night he had 10+ points in three straight games and was the leading scorer against toronto. i don't think he's all that bad.


----------

